# Shakeology



## runningfromtheruns (Jun 23, 2003)

I just wanted to touch base to see if anyone had tried Shakeology? I just received my first package today and had my first smoothie, I ordered the chocolate one. I did not specifically order this because of my IBS, but have come across a couple online reviews where it was referenced that it could be helpful for IBS. The main reason I purchased this is because I have a lot of trouble getting protein into my diet, I often drink Boost for IBS and find it to be a bit pricey, and I am not always disciplined as far as my multi-vitamin is concerned. Shakeology is expensive, but when I compared it to the nutrition of Boost it looked to be better and has far less sugar (Shakeology - 9g approx. per serving; Boost 28g approx. per serving).Would love to hear if anyone else has tried this and what their experience was like.


----------



## nwtampaguy42 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lyndin said:


> I just wanted to touch base to see if anyone had tried Shakeology? I just received my first package today and had my first smoothie, I ordered the chocolate one. I did not specifically order this because of my IBS, but have come across a couple online reviews where it was referenced that it could be helpful for IBS. The main reason I purchased this is because I have a lot of trouble getting protein into my diet, I often drink Boost for IBS and find it to be a bit pricey, and I am not always disciplined as far as my multi-vitamin is concerned. Shakeology is expensive, but when I compared it to the nutrition of Boost it looked to be better and has far less sugar (Shakeology - 9g approx. per serving; Boost 28g approx. per serving).Would love to hear if anyone else has tried this and what their experience was like.


Try Glucerna which is also a shake like ensure and boost but made for diabetics and has alot less sugar.


----------



## runningfromtheruns (Jun 23, 2003)

Good idea, thank you!


----------

